
U.S. Nuclear Weapons Have Been Compromised by Unidentified Aerial Objects - _pius
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUS166901+15-Sep-2010+PRN20100915
======
motters
Sounds like the usual UFO nonsense. Nuclear weapons bases are bound to be
swarming with CCTV for security reasons, so if a highly unusual event like
this were to occur there would be plenty of video footage.

~~~
mistermann
Like the pentagon?

